# Pearsons Rangefinder bow



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

here is the new bow from Pearson with a built in Rangefinder in the site


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

It looks nice.... but how am I supposed to go to a 3D shoot with one of these? :sad:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Soujyu said:


> It looks nice.... but how am I supposed to go to a 3D shoot with one of these? :sad:


You don't...You hunt with this one:wink:

If you want a cool bow for 3D....get a TX4


----------



## Baypoint (Aug 29, 2006)

Does this system also eliminate your peep sight?


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

Love the idler-wheel !!!!


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

RightWing said:


> Love the idler-wheel !!!!


Copy That...awesome....


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Soujyu said:


> It looks nice.... but how am I supposed to go to a 3D shoot with one of these? :sad:


I wont tell if you wont lol, no it is built for hunting with the rangefinder in and if you want you can pull the range finder out and put your target site on the bow for target shooting.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Wow! Does it track...dress...and haul the animal back to my Jeep? :wink: Almost like cheating!!!!!


Richard.....How's that "special" bow of mine comming?


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*cool looking bow*

cant wait to have one, whats gonna be the msrp?


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

You'll probably sell the hell outa them Richard, just not my sorta thing. I think some thing should just be left alone. 

Good luck with the new bow


----------



## danslaugenhoup (May 22, 2006)

*Cool*

Now make it so 1 dot moves up and down as yardage changes. Automatic slider sight. Throw a little more speed on it also.


----------



## baldntatted (Jan 25, 2006)

thats slick when is it do out and how much?


----------



## Blaster69v (May 12, 2007)

*Very nice*

Richie that bow is so cool it's got snott dripin off it! when you got them ready give your little fat buddy from vegas a call I want 1 for my dad. 50-60,right hand 27''dl.


----------



## RYAN RUSSELL (Apr 24, 2008)

*new bow*

has anyone heard when the bow is coming out or do i need to contact pearson and find out


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ryan Russell said:


> has Anyone Heard When The Bow Is Coming Out Or Do I Need To Contact Pearson And Find Out


Should Be Shipping In October


----------



## nmlongbow (Nov 13, 2007)

How much more crap can you put on a bow?

Either buy a rifle or get a real bow.

A trained monkey couldn't miss with that thing.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

That is one wild set up and the Idler is awesome and good to see Pearson come out with a 80lb. bow again.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

They need that Idler for all Pearson single cams. Will it fit all.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

nmlongbow said:


> How much more crap can you put on a bow?
> 
> Either buy a rifle or get a real bow.
> 
> A trained monkey couldn't miss with that thing.


It is a bow. It has limbs the move the string. 

If your rifle groups are the same as your bow, get out and practice more. A lot more.

End of story.


----------



## TXKingDaddy (Jun 20, 2008)

It looks like a nice bow, reduces the amont of stuff you have to take in the field, good job.:wink:


----------



## Aceman (Oct 28, 2003)

Its not legal to hunt with in some states i would think. i know that it will not be allowed in utah


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

That will be really cool -- UNTIL it rains and the sight fogs up !! Has it got a built in demister and windscreen wiper ??


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Wow love the dead head idler*

Wow love the dead head idler, that is the pearson spirit!!! Could a cam swap and cable move make it right or left handed??


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*richard told me*

to make it left or right simple change on string on oposite side of cam will make it right or left. thats very cool.


to the guy who said it wouldnt be legal in Utah, Why not? you sayign you cant use range finders while hunting?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Pearsonguy305 said:


> to make it left or right simple change on string on oposite side of cam will make it right or left. thats very cool.
> 
> 
> to the guy who said it wouldnt be legal in Utah, Why not? you sayign you cant use range finders while hunting?


I have been interested in this bow for some time now, it has actually been out in development for awhile Pearson just hasn't released it yet....
Neat to be ambidextrous too. :darkbeer:
I don't think the rangefinder is the legal issue, I am thinking some states might not allow the red dot site..........


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Out West there is nothing electronic allowed on your bow. Would not qualify for P&Y either. I saw this bow at the ATA it is a great concept. But it is way too heavy for spot & stalk hunting. If the range finder does angles it would be good for treestands. Not sure if you can fine tune the rest either.

It's kinda like concept cars. Looks cool. Great that ideas went from paper to production......But will be quite expensive and impracticle. I do like the whole concept just can't see them being a top seller.


----------



## Oxymoron (Sep 15, 2007)

USNarcher said:


> But it is way too heavy for spot & stalk hunting.


How so?

The shoot-through riser may add a bit of weight, but probably not any more than the TEC-bridges on Hoyts or Bowtech's center pivots (which typically means a difference of less than half a pound); the extra weight of the rangefinder/red dot should be offset by the fact that you don't need to mount a pin sight on it.


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

mdewitt71 said:


> I have been interested in this bow for some time now, it has actually been out in development for awhile Pearson just hasn't released it yet....
> Neat to be *ambidextrous* too. :darkbeer:
> I don't think the rangefinder is the legal issue, I am thinking some states might not allow the red dot site..........



I'd give my right arm to be ambidextrous ...!!


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

Deadhead Idler wheel for life ya'll...........!!!! That idler is too cool..!!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

USNarcher said:


> Out West there is nothing electronic allowed on your bow. Would not qualify for P&Y either. I saw this bow at the ATA it is a great concept. But it is way too heavy for spot & stalk hunting. If the range finder does angles it would be good for treestands. Not sure if you can fine tune the rest either.
> 
> It's kinda like concept cars. Looks cool. Great that ideas went from paper to production......But will be quite expensive and impracticle. I do like the whole concept just can't see them being a top seller.


The bow at the show was a proto is has been lightened up and is around 4 lbs, the bow excepts regular site and any rest will work also, some states it will not be legal in that is a known but this is a very unique hunting bow and is very effective also and it is even better with the new elimminator cams


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

fastpassthrough said:


> The bow at the show was a proto is has been lightened up and is around 4 lbs, the bow excepts regular site and any rest will work also, some states it will not be legal in that is a known but this is a very unique hunting bow and is very effective also and it is even better with the new elimminator cams


Those are good modifcations from January. How did they take that much weight off?


----------



## Nacho2770 (Mar 13, 2007)

It will be illegal in North Dakota............. no electronics!!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Nacho2770 said:


> It will be illegal in North Dakota............. no electronics!!!


yep


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*thats just plain stupid*

whats the difference havign a range finder in your fanny pack, or on the bow? give me a break, thats just as stupid as a yellow light on a traffic light, if you ask most people what the yellow means , id bet you would get at least 3 different answers. I mean really, just cause its on the bow doesnt mean a done deal on the shot, some folks cant hit the side of a barn , if it was painted white with a red bullseye on it ay 10 yrds. this should make it more of a reason to be put it on a bow.IMO
most state game laws also say no cell phones or radios are to be on your person, how many of us leave the cell phone at home or in the truck?, another dumb law, if you was to fall from a tree and needed it to call for help , and it was in truck what could would it be? I mean we talkign before cell phones one woudl sit there all broken u p or dead till god knows when, or till someone came looking for you. we all need to take a stand on soem of these rules, we do really control our sport, we buy the guns, bows, lisc.,and all other equipment for your sport of hunting and fishing.think they would let up on some of the crazy game laws, if we didnt hunt for a year or fish, and the economy could stand it? i think not, I wish more people would stand up for there rights. Where is this land of the free at anymore? did we let it get taken from us or what. another IMO


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Pearsonguy305 said:


> whats the difference havign a range finder in your fanny pack, or on the bow? give me a break, thats just as stupid as a yellow light on a traffic light, if you ask most people what the yellow means , id bet you would get at least 3 different answers. I mean really, just cause its on the bow doesnt mean a done deal on the shot, some folks cant hit the side of a barn , if it was painted white with a red bullseye on it ay 10 yrds. this should make it more of a reason to be put it on a bow.IMO
> most state game laws also say no cell phones or radios are to be on your person, how many of us leave the cell phone at home or in the truck?, another dumb law, if you was to fall from a tree and needed it to call for help , and it was in truck what could would it be? I mean we talkign before cell phones one woudl sit there all broken u p or dead till god knows when, or till someone came looking for you. we all need to take a stand on soem of these rules, we do really control our sport, we buy the guns, bows, lisc.,and all other equipment for your sport of hunting and fishing.think they would let up on some of the crazy game laws, if we didnt hunt for a year or fish, and the economy could stand it? i think not, I wish more people would stand up for there rights. Where is this land of the free at anymore? did we let it get taken from us or what. another IMO


The facts are facts. To classify us as a "primative" weapon they must make some rules. I am ok with no electronics on a bow, minimum arrow weight, min draw weight etc.

That being said. I think that every archer should carry a range finder. That just makes for a better shot. It is in the animals benefit that an archer would have to find his RF, range then draw vice drawing and having it pop up. 

Bow hunting isn't all about killing. If you feel that it is you might as well just pick up a gun. Some one has to draw the line for archery hunting to still have some sort of distinction.

Richard sorry about the hijack. Like I said the bow is a good concept but it does have it's limitations as to where it can be used.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

USNarcher said:


> The facts are facts. To classify us as a "primative" weapon they must make some rules. I am ok with no electronics on a bow, minimum arrow weight, min draw weight etc.
> 
> That being said. I think that every archer should carry a range finder. That just makes for a better shot. It is in the animals benefit that an archer would have to find his RF, range then draw vice drawing and having it pop up.
> 
> ...


You are correct! this bow has its limitations and is illegal in some states, but it can be used with a standard site also to make your self legal in all states.


----------



## Bengal '07 (Mar 4, 2008)

Pearsonguy305 said:


> whats the difference havign a range finder in your fanny pack, or on the bow? give me a break, thats just as stupid as a yellow light on a traffic light, if you ask most people what the yellow means , id bet you would get at least 3 different answers. I mean really, just cause its on the bow doesnt mean a done deal on the shot, some folks cant hit the side of a barn , if it was painted white with a red bullseye on it ay 10 yrds. this should make it more of a reason to be put it on a bow.IMO
> most state game laws also say no cell phones or radios are to be on your person, how many of us leave the cell phone at home or in the truck?, another dumb law, if you was to fall from a tree and needed it to call for help , and it was in truck what could would it be? I mean we talkign before cell phones one woudl sit there all broken u p or dead till god knows when, or till someone came looking for you. we all need to take a stand on soem of these rules, we do really control our sport, we buy the guns, bows, lisc.,and all other equipment for your sport of hunting and fishing.think they would let up on some of the crazy game laws, if we didnt hunt for a year or fish, and the economy could stand it? i think not, I wish more people would stand up for there rights. Where is this land of the free at anymore? did we let it get taken from us or what. another IMO


I agree with you its the same concept! And guys cut him some slack they came up with a great bow that some people would LOVE and they CAN use! So dont post here if your complaining just keep it to YOURSELF please! You guys are all discouraging him just let him sell the bow and all will be ok. Its isnt illeagal in all states so JUST DONT BUY IT let the people that can use it buy it and i bet they would be happy.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ttt


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Would love to buy the new idler for my Z-bow will they sell them.


----------



## pearsonarcher1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*i have asked the same thing.......*

but never got a response. they are cool hopefully when they get production going maybe they will offer them for sale


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

pearsonarcher1 said:


> but never got a response. they are cool hopefully when they get production going maybe they will offer them for sale


They are still in progress the range finder maker is on schedule and they will be released in the fall


----------



## KEKUNA (Mar 19, 2007)

Anything new on the bow!!!:wink:


----------



## KEKUNA (Mar 19, 2007)

I cant wait 2 shoot this new stuff. have any new info you can let us know about.:zip:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

The Deliverance was RK's top pick at the 2008 ATA show.

http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=616572&highlight=top+10


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Pearson*

What does this bow weigh?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

jamesbowman said:


> What does this bow weigh?


With full cutouts it will be just over 4 lbs


----------

